# Cheeky Little Girl.



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

As Ossie did not like living in the cube I moved him back to his 2 foot tank.Ossie, This Is Your Life

I was in Pet Barn today and saw a unwell little girl in a big tank with a bunch of other fish, As soon as she saw me she came over and I fell in love, After a bit of negotiation where I explained to the sales person that she is not well and unless treated she will most likely die they gave her to me.

This is Cheeky. Cheeky by name Cheeky by nature it seems, She shows no fear of me and has already started to train me to feed her on command.










I fed her some daphnia and after a 2 inch white stringy poop the swelling has gone down a lot, I had no idea a Betta could hold so much poop. Looks like a course of de wormer is needed.










She now lives here.










This is 24 hours after I got her.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

She looks much happier!
Beautiful tank set up!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

She's so pretty! She's lucky you found her and I don't think anyone could blame you for falling in love with her :] Any of us would! Beautiful color combination


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Well Cheeky sure was lucky she got your attention! I love the spots on her dorsal! And she has already started her training program with you too. LOL. "Daphnia, now, human! ...please."


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Ah she's beautiful!

Is that small white spot under her a worm?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Is that small white spot under her a worm?


No its her *ovipositor (AKA eggspot).*


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> No its her *ovipositor (AKA eggspot).*


Thanks - now I know FOR SURE that my baby female is definitely a girl :lol::lol:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

It seems Cheeky has ICH, Luckily I do not share equipment between tanks.

Tank temp is slowly being bumped up to 30 deg Celsius.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Just the right blend of earthiness and dazzle. Well-proportioned, too.

And those red eyes.....


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

She lives up to her name, I think I made a mistake putting her in the tank next to my desk every time I look at the cube she darts towards me with that " give me food" dance.

I had to cup her earlier and she was not impressed.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL Looks like you found your match with cheeky. From what I can see in the video. She already seems pretty energetic and happy. I'm sure she's going to get a lot better in a few weeks.

Good to know that I wasn't the only one that got trained by their betta to feed them. Remember the first time I heard a loud thumb and looked over to see Lord Zod just starting at me like, "So, what's going on with my food?"


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

We have NORMAL fish poop and she is no longer flashing, All without the use of any medication other than garlic juice and water temp.



PS

Cheeky is a jumper, A house fly landed on the glass lid and she went ballistic jumping trying to get it.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Great! I think heat alone is a great way to stop Ich, if the fish is tropical and can handle it. How did your plants fare? Tell me more about the garlic juice! How much, how often. I bet that would stop a number of problems/parasites. My guppies had ich and I upped their temp to I think 89F for around a week? Then slowly dropped back down. Ich was gone for good, no chemicals. But garlic was something I was curious about. I did searches but didn't find anything.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm curious about garlic juice too. How does it help a sick betta?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> GarlicGuard™ is an all natural garlic scented odor and flavor enhancer for freshwater and saltwater fish. Our research has shown that many fish are attracted to natural odors, such as garlic. Simply mix GarlicGuard™ with any food item, such as Seachem’s NutriDiet® Flakes, to attract the interest of finicky eaters, e.g. discus and marine angelfish. GarlicGuard is safe for reef and planted aquariums.
> Garlic can be of great assistance in controlling parasites. It has a history of being able to help eliminate parasites and control secondary fungal infections; detoxify and gently stimulate elimination. It also has antioxidant properties to protect against oxidation caused by parasites' toxins.


http://www.seachem.com/garlicguard.php

I just soak pellets in a drop before feeding


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, I appreciate the info! Just bookmarked it, seems natural from what I read in the description. Also, it doesn't seem as harsh as other medication too so that's a big plus in my book. 

Gonna get myself a bottle soon.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you brought her home! She's lovely, and many in the US would have left her there and gotten a more flashy coloring. I love her colors, and I'm glad you were able to fix her parasites with garlic.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I love plain Plakats, I look at all the fancy Plakats and go oooh ahhh because they are nice, But I just love ones like cheeky I don't know why.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

This is the actual light level in my cube.





I used extra light here.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks like your plants are doing great even in lower lighting conditions. Also notice that cheeky has gotten a whole lot better than the last time from what I can see.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes shes getting betta every day.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Also notice that cheeky has gotten a whole lot better than the last time from what I can see.


Yes she is feeling great by the looks of things I just watched her catch a red cherry shrimp and eat it, Luckily the shrimp are there for her to hunt.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Yes she is feeling great by the looks of things I just watched her catch a red cherry shrimp and eat it, Luckily the shrimp are there for her to hunt.


Good thing you saved her when you did. She probably would have ended up dying in that store. 

Sounds like it. Although, I'm sure the shrimp don't feel the same way LOL


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that she's catching the shrimp!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yay! She's doing so much better! That makes me happy, always rooting for the rescue.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

She is beautiful! So lucky to have caught your eye!


----------

